# Slaughtering



## beerman (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 pigs I need to slaughter. After reading up on it most people stun them with a 22 to the head, I don't have a 22 I have a 7.62 rifle, or a 45 colt pistol, would those do to much damage? I would hate to buy a 22 to use for 2 shots.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## RIRss (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have any near by neighbors with one? Ask and see if you could use it for those 2 shots you need...Maybe offer them some free pork for the use of the gun......

Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

brother, dont mess with a .22 if you dont have one.  use whatcha got. of course every one is different but we strongly suggest using what you are comfortable with. 

we use a 9mm and it works just fine. we needed 2 shots of our meanest/biggest pig so we arent sold in the .22 at all. especially if you are new to this -  you dont want a bad kill. we know someone who's pig was just wounded and it ran. made for a bad scene. 

we also know someone who used deer slugs - just to be sure
;-)

when are you marching out there? dont psych yourself out and take your time. 

see here for how we marched out there and how our shootin' and stickin' went:
http://adventuresinthegoodland.blogspot.com/2010/12/hog-harvest-2010-recap-day-one.html

see here for step by step how 'how to' the slaughter with great pix by Bourbon Red:
http://adventuresinthegoodland.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-hog-harvest-step-by-step.html

feel free to pm or email me for even more details to explicit to post on a family site. 

go get 'em - bacon is waiting! whooot!
;-)


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 1, 2011)

The size/caliber of the gun is not as important as the placement of the shot.  I have dropped buffalo/bison with one well-placed .22 shot.  Wife used to work in a slaughterhouse, and I often helped out by doing the stunning.  Did a lot of cattle, hogs, sheep, and even quite a few bison.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

hey jhm! good to see you


and of course, well said as always.

bison? thats what i'm talking about!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not recommending this method, but thought it was interesting......the guys who dressed my pigs a couple months ago (another friend shot them) emailed me recently to tell me they killed a pig with a knife.  They wanted to do mine that way but I vetoed it, too dangerous.  They soaked donuts in beer and got their own pig drunk then used a knife to bleed it out.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

wait.. beer and donuts and bacon on the hoof!

that sounds like me dream within a dream....


----------

